# tinks vs VS1



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

so which is better, tinks or VS1 Doe scent?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have never found the scents to work very well. I just try and be as scent free as possible. 

For every buck that came to me down a "scent trial", I have seen twice as many be spooked off by it...and by far most just ignore it.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

No scent cover for me


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing. especially when it came to the dominant buck scent.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Scent free body soap, laundry soap, and still need the deer upwind of you.


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

if you want to try them, stay away from Tinks, i've used the other scent sticks similar to the VS1 and didn't get noticed by the deer, but i couldn't tell if it was just because i had used them or not.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

awww now I have heard guys swear by tinks. so what's so bad about that company in particular?


----------

